# Naruto: Narutimett Hero 2  Help Thread



## Konoha-Rookies (Oct 1, 2004)

*how do u beat orochimaru in narutimate hero 2?*

how do u beat orochimaru in narutimet hero 2??? wen ur using sarutobi?

any 1 kno? i can beat him but wen i do it says fail ,do i hav to do sumthing to beat him?? summon genma??use the forbidden jutsu? i used both in 1 match but still didint work o.0


----------



## Itachi (Oct 1, 2004)

Can i open Narutimete Hero 2 in deamon tools?


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok as some of you may have notice I have asked for help a couple of times in regards to this game. Also I have recieved some private messages saying "Oh how did you get by?" So now I'm starting a thread where if you have questions about the game they are asked here and can be answered here.

 I'll start things off....

 I have just beaten Naruto with Naruto, gone back to Neji with Sakura. Now what am I suppose to do? There's no one else around, and they aren't saying a whole bunch. When I try to get on the lift or leave town my objective is stated. (Not reading japanese hurts but I've done ok so far.) But I can't do anything after that. Am I suppose to give something to Neji? am I suppose to find something? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 1, 2004)

Won't do any good to open a ps2 game on the computer though..


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 1, 2004)

I just recieved the answer via PM. You have to walk up to the back of the memorial at the exact right spot to advance the story.

 Also I recieved 2 more questions in PM, I'm hoping people will post them here as well as the answers so this thread can be a refernece for people who are late getting the game.


----------



## booboi (Oct 1, 2004)

*hey*

hey i just bought the game today, i was wondering if there is a guide for translation of japanese?..i know its pretty new but just asking


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 1, 2004)

Walk up behind the memorial rock on the left side. When u see a yellow sign with a konoha mark.. press O and you'll advance to the next part, which is a battle between Kakashi and Kabuto.

=============
Basic Translation (Correct me if im wrong) 
=============

--------
Opening
--------
-New Game
-Load Saved Game


----------
Main Menu
----------
-Story Mode
-Rival Mode (Free Battle)
-Practice Mode
-Naruto's Room
-Street Stall of ???? (Not sure about this)
-Game Options


-----------------
Story Mode Menu (Non-Completed Version)
-----------------
-Belongings (Items)
-Customise (Character's Abilities)
-Naruto's Home
-Save
*Im not too sure about this, I started translating after i completed :\ please edit or confirm..


-----------------
Story Mode Menu (Completed Version) 
-----------------
-Belongings (Items)
-Customise (Character's Abilities)
-Missions
-Naruto's Home
-Save
-Collection Of Stories (Replay Chapters)


--------------------
In-Game Story Menu
--------------------
Left - Right
-Quit Battle [ Yes  No ]
-Item Storage
-Rules
-Basic Controller Functions
-Player 1 Move Set
-Controller Settings


-------------
Game Options
-------------
-Difficulty [ Easy  [Normal]  Hard ]
-Main Screen Character [ [Random]  Gai  Asuma  Kurenai Kakashi ]
-Controller Settings
-Picture Settings
-Sound Settings
-Reset
-Go Back

Not finished..


----------



## Forg0tten Sore (Oct 1, 2004)

*Narutimett Hero super jutsus questions (spoilers i guess)*

hey i preordered narutimett hero 2. it should get here in a couple days(slow mail  ). anyways i just wanted to know for those that already have the game and are playing the hell out of it(i know i would), can u guys tell me about the supers in the game for some of the characters? like narutos new supers, gai's, itachi's(especially itachis  ), and kisame, etc. id really appreciate it. i dont mind spoilers. feel free to tell me in detail  . the graphics and pics ive seen really look nice so i really wanna know about the supers. thanks. the more characters u guys explain the better.


----------



## islington (Oct 1, 2004)

booboi said:
			
		

> hey i just bought the game today, i was wondering if there is a guide for translation of japanese?..i know its pretty new but just asking



I think it'll be a little while before there's a complete game guide online. I know I haven't been able to find one anywhere yet ^_^;


----------



## islington (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, here's a question. Is there only one slot available for a saved game, or have I completely missed something? o_O;


----------



## nvm452 (Oct 1, 2004)

I beat orochimaru using sarutobi's soul capturing technique just like in the series... i don't know if there's another way but i don't think so.


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 1, 2004)

ok im stuck on one part, i just beat jiraya ( i think thats spelled right)  three times, and now i can only go to 2 parts of town and when i try to exit i cant, a message pops up and it seems i have to find something, the text is blue for what i need if that helps


----------



## its fang (Oct 1, 2004)

Uchiha_Shikamaru said:
			
		

> Hey how do u burn a game? list some steps man it would save me lots of money



i would use alcohol 120%. 

1) unrar the iso
2) open alcohol 120%
3) place dvd in burner drive
4) select burn image to cd
5) play


----------



## Zoy (Oct 1, 2004)

Near that exit, you can find Tsunade .  Check you map for it.

Who did you guys unlock yet?
I only unlocked Sarutobi, Orochimaru, Shizune (SHE SUX), Tsunade, and Jairaya .  Gai Owns


----------



## Forg0tten Sore (Oct 2, 2004)

isnt there anyone that can tell me about it? damn.


----------



## Zoy (Oct 2, 2004)

I havent seen Kisame's, one of Itachi's jutsu is that super sharigan (whatever you call it =P), it's pretty awesome, but I still have to unlcok him to actaully use him.  As for Gai, I think he is super strong, all his jutsus are like Lee's .  Naruto has 1 new jutsu, he uses Rasengan isntaed of Kyuubi power, but for everyone, level 3 gives an enhancement .


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 2, 2004)

Itachi's - lvl3  Amaterasu, lvl2 Tsukiyomi
Kisamme - lvl3 Suiton Suikodan - Suiton Daibakafu

Small video of Itachi's Amaterasu - Click here


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 2, 2004)

completed the game.. 
only need to unlock Naruto in Rock Lee suit and Hinata v2


----------



## islington (Oct 2, 2004)

Incarnate said:
			
		

> completed the game..
> only need to unlock Naruto in Rock Lee suit and Hinata v2



About how long did that take you? :-o


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 2, 2004)

islington said:
			
		

> About how long did that take you? :-o



Hmm about 5 1/2 hours


----------



## its fang (Oct 2, 2004)

yea we're on the last fight. kyuubi naruto vs orochimaru. should have all the characters unlocked after this. then for 1v1


----------



## nvm452 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Kakashi, Sakura, Sasuke*

When i walk to the back of the memorial stone... kakashi sasuke and sakura stand there... when i talk to kakashi i have to battle sakura...
I beat the crap out of her but somehow i don't win.
What's the special thing i need to do to win that battle?


----------



## Nero inactive (Oct 2, 2004)

For those interested, there's a non-finished faq over at gamefaqs.com Machinae Supremacy It has up to c-missions right now, but will be updated later..


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

its fang said:
			
		

> i would use alcohol 120%.
> 
> 1) unrar the iso
> 2) open alcohol 120%
> ...



IF i do it this way do I still need the swap disk.


----------



## Forg0tten Sore (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks alot for your guys explanations. if u guys ind any more movies or explanations. please feel fre to post them here. im still waiting on the game


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey can u still be kyuubi Naruto? if so what are his Jutusu


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanx OwnED but could anybody give me a full character list including all the seperate forms of people.


----------



## Forg0tten Sore (Oct 2, 2004)

i was also wondering, what jutsus does naruto in rock lees suit have? are they the same? and whats the difference between regular hinata and the secret hinata v2(successor hinata) does she have anything different about herself too?


----------



## Forg0tten Sore (Oct 2, 2004)

yea and there justus   and some movies if u guys find any


----------



## bksianzz (Oct 2, 2004)

does anyone here knows how to edit the game itself and translate the menus into eng?


----------



## onemic sensei (Oct 2, 2004)

can someone  tell me the basic move list if possible


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

I need a full character list PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

*Naruto Narimette Hero 2 Character List*

I need a character list of all the characters including everybodys form and the secret characters please.


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 2, 2004)

onemic sensei said:
			
		

> can someone  tell me the basic move list if possible



Basic movelist? They already have a basic movelist in the game. 
During the battle, open up the menu.. and go to '1P Commands' and the movelist for the character u chosen is there.



			
				Uchiha_Shikamaru said:
			
		

> I need a full character list PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Original: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Neji, Ten Ten, Lee, Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Kakashi, Gai, Gaara, Temari, Kankurou, Dotou (from Naruto Movie)

Unlockable: Sandaime Hokage, Jiraiya, Tsunade, Sealed Orochimaru, Kabuto, Itachi, Kisame, Haku, Zabuza, Kyuubi Naruto, ANBU Kakashi, Normal Orochimarau, Rock Lee Naruto, Hinata v2


----------



## Dopple (Oct 2, 2004)

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Gai, Rock Lee, Neji, Tenten, Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Hinata, Kiba, Shino, Kankuro, Gaara, Temari, Sarutobi(the 3rd), Jiraiya, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Sealed Arms Orochimaru, Kabuto, Shizune, Haku, Zabuza, Itachi, Kisame, Dotou, ANBU Kakashi, Maito suit Naruto(Naruto wearing his Rock Lee-style outfit), Kyuubi Naruto, Hyuuga Leader Hinata(Hinata wearing her father's clothing, plus she sounds a lot more confident and, well... angry).

I think that's about it.


----------



## DXFC (Oct 2, 2004)

i've been wonderin around for a while but i still can't find a time when gai is outside the ramen shop...and i've already beaten the game


----------



## Dopple (Oct 2, 2004)

DXFC said:
			
		

> i've been wonderin around for a while but i still can't find a time when gai is outside the ramen shop...and i've already beaten the game



You need to beat him and Rock Lee at their respective minigames a couple of times. Eventually he will appear at the training ground(the place with the three logs). If you talk to him there he'll challenge you to a minigame, and then he'll challenge you to a fight. If you beat him he will appear at the Ramen shop area... I think you can take it from there.


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 2, 2004)

is that the naruto game on GBA!?


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 2, 2004)

ive just gotten to part four where its shizune vs naruto, i dont know where to find her to fight her.  i know that i need to find her from an FAQ any help?


----------



## Incarnate (Oct 2, 2004)

Think u go to find Tsunade at the 4 rocks


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 2, 2004)

Dopple said:
			
		

> Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Gai, Rock Lee, Neji, Tenten, Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Hinata, Kiba, Shino, Kankuro, Gaara, Temari, Sarutobi(the 3rd), Jiraiya, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Sealed Arms Orochimaru, Kabuto, Shizune, Haku, Zabuza, Itachi, Kisame, Dotou, ANBU Kakashi, Maito suit Naruto(Naruto wearing his Rock Lee-style outfit), Kyuubi Naruto, Hyuuga Leader Hinata(Hinata wearing her father's clothing, plus she sounds a lot more confident and, well... angry).
> 
> I think that's about it.



Thanx a ton man


----------



## bksianzz (Oct 3, 2004)

is there any translation patch for the game?


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 3, 2004)

I have solved the game and am now running around town.  In the arena what are the requirements for the battle between Neji and his cousin?


----------



## nvm452 (Oct 3, 2004)

How can I unlock Hinata v2???


----------



## Nero inactive (Oct 3, 2004)

Uchiha Tanoshi said:
			
		

> I have solved the game and am now running around town.  In the arena what are the requirements for the battle between Neji and his cousin?



Winning conditions :
- Must defeat
- Opponent must have NO chakra at the end of the fight.
- You must have full chakra at the end of the fight.
- Enemy is in special mode (Byakugan)


But also, I have a question. I have finished the story modes and are running around doing things. Right now I'm meeting Tenten at the three log place, and know two of the requirements (one is to win, the other have atleast 50% life left) but the last one has a 3 before a whole bunch of japanese letters. I have tried finishing her with a 3 lvl super, throwing 3 times, replacement techniques, cancel attacks (I think).. I can't think of anything else that would start with a 3.. Any idea?

Edit: I solved this.. Thanks gamefaqs board!


----------



## cd_playa05 (Oct 3, 2004)

I've beaten the game and stuff, and i have all the characters.....but there are still two ? marks.  Who the hell are they, and what do i have to do to get them!!


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 4, 2004)

Naruto: Rock Lee Suit (rock lee + naruto moves)
Sucessor Hinata (powered up neji moves w/hinata & instant byakugan)

*? Naruto (Lee Suit Version) : * 

Meet up with with Gai in front of "Ichiraku Ramen" after completing the 
2nd Story mode. (Does not have to be 2nd story.)
After talking with him, go to Tanzaku Machi and buy a Might Suit 
("Maitoo Suutsu").
Head back to Konoha and meet up again with Gai at Ichiraku Ramen, and 
he'll tell you to go to the "Secret Training Spot".
Go back to Tanzaku Machi, and from there, head to the Plains 
(The Swamp one...) Beat the minigame, then beat Gai.

Gai's Winning Conditions:
- Must defeat
- Opponent is faster than you
- Opponent is stronger than you

After that, you should obtain "Naruto (Lee Suit Version)".

*Sucessor Hinata*
Meet Hyuuga Hiashi in front of the Chuunin Exam stadium.
Then go meet Hinata at the Bridge to the Hot Springs or the 
Training Grounds. After that, go into the Stadium and talk with Hinata 
or Neji. Get ready...

Hyuuga Hinata vs. Hyuuga Neji:

Winning conditions :
- Must defeat
- Opponent must have NO chakra at the end of the fight.
- You must have full chakra at the end of the fight.
- Enemy is in special mode (Byakugan)


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 4, 2004)

Nero said:
			
		

> Winning conditions :
> - Must defeat
> - Opponent must have NO chakra at the end of the fight.
> - You must have full chakra at the end of the fight.
> ...



Lets see. 
Kawarimi = -> + []. Try that 3 times. (-> = facing opponent)
Ouchi = <- + O (throw), press O again. Try it three times. (-> = backwards)


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 4, 2004)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> does anyone here knows how to edit the game itself and translate the menus into eng?



you'll probably have to manually do it. But it requires l33t hax0rz. Someone posted earlier a topic about the menu translations. If you want to know whats going on, the manga should have it....so go read manga!!


----------



## bksianzz (Oct 4, 2004)

hope someone creates a translation patch for this game


----------



## Chunkysalmon (Oct 4, 2004)

u have to use the lvl 3 super move thingy to kill him to pass it


----------



## wesleyX (Oct 4, 2004)

Who's Dotou?

Thx


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 4, 2004)

wesleyX said:
			
		

> Who's Dotou?
> 
> Thx



He's from the Naruto Movie. He is super annoying in the game so...mweh


----------



## Haku_Taker (Oct 4, 2004)

hey, is it true that Haku is still in that sequel? Just asking b'coz he's my most fav character....


----------



## Haku_Taker (Oct 4, 2004)

Yehey! Haku is still in the game! WOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## its fang (Oct 4, 2004)

lol dotou is annoying. he just runs at you.


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 4, 2004)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> hope someone creates a translation patch for this game



I hope so too how would u install them?


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 5, 2004)

yes, Haku and Zabuza are in the sequel, and, their stronger than ever. Zabuza is super scary looking now.


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 5, 2004)

hey i beat the game but didnt do the lee suit naruto thing at5 the right time, so now i dont see how to get it......anyone wanna help?


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 5, 2004)

you can finish the rock lee suit naruto quest anytime you want.


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 5, 2004)

Uchiha_Shikamaru said:
			
		

> I hope so too how would u install them?



I don't think i've seen an english patch for any japanese ps2 game. Besides when they get dubbed into american games.


----------



## Uchiha_Shikamaru (Oct 5, 2004)

Oshiro said:
			
		

> I don't think i've seen an english patch for any japanese ps2 game. Besides when they get dubbed into american games.



Naruto is not even in America yet but when it comes the first naruto game will probaly be released near the chuunin prelims of the series and then the second Naruto game that just came out would be released around episode 100. This will not happen if it does not come to america.


----------



## Oshiro (Oct 5, 2004)

i forgot, but i think you go to where you do the sakura mini-game. Tree-hugger or whatever. Either that or the map before that.


----------



## Gazekage (Oct 5, 2004)

OK, in need of help here, any tips welcome;

So I'm on the Naruto vs. Kabuto fight, i know i need to kill kabuto with the lvl 3 justu. I also know that when Naruto is possesed as the after effect of the jutsu that doesnt count, so it actually has to be the move itself that kills him.

I simply cant figure out how to do this, i can kill Kabuto if I'm allowed to kill him using the powered up naruto you get from using the jutsu, but this doesn't cut the mustard.

How the hell did you guys do it?


----------



## Nero inactive (Oct 5, 2004)

OwnED said:
			
		

> Can someone help me? im stuck at where ur kakashi and u have to go find orochimaru.. its after kakashi's and Gai's fight where he hears something in the bushes.. help anyone?



You know the monument where neji and sakura are? I think if you look somewhere behind it then you will find something on the ground. I think that's how to do that.


@Gazekage: Hm, I know. Kabuto could be a pain in the ass. Damn health regen cheat..  But I think the way to do it is preferably do a lvl 3 super quite early to get his healt down a bit, then kick his ass with your Kyuubi power until he has just a little less than half life left, then try to get in another finishing lvl 3 super.. Kill kill kill!


----------



## forth hokage (Oct 5, 2004)

i need a lil help. im at the part when itachi and sasuke are fighting. i will beat him but when i do its says that i completed the first 2 requirements but not the last 2.... what are the last 2?


----------



## Gazekage (Oct 5, 2004)

forth hokage said:
			
		

> i need a lil help. im at the part when itachi and sasuke are fighting. i will beat him but when i do its says that i completed the first 2 requirements but not the last 2.... what are the last 2?




"Sasuke Vs. Itachi
Wait until the time runs out
Have more than 30% life remaining
Opponent has increased Speed 
Opponent has increased Defense"


That's all you need for that fight, you don't actually have to beat Itachi...if you managed it..then christ, well done, sadly all you have to do is run around for the duration avoiding Itachi.


@Nero: Thanks for the advice. I managed to do it after god knows how many hours, i tried using the lvl 3 super quickly at the start but found it really hard to get the chakra back

My method was:

Use a lvl 1 super at the start, making sure to get extreme damage by tilting the guage in my favour (seriously hurts the finger ><). Then assault Kabuto as much as possible with chain combos, always being sure to shruiken him when he's down on the floor and collect up whatever Chakra he may drop from combo knockdowns. Once up to lvl 3 chakra meter again, thenquickly hit him with that, be ready on the analogue stick to max damage again, this seemed to work as long as you don't give Kabuto a chance to recover.


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 5, 2004)

well i dont see where to talk to him, i did both his mini games and got 1'10 on his hand race and got 3 in a row on his pose thing, which it ends at 3 for me, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 6, 2004)

nvm i got tired of just walking back and forth for hinata and for gai so i just used the code lol doesnt matter to me, i can always do it when i play the game again, any way also those who didnt know if you go to the docks (place where zabuza and Haku were in the episodes) and go to the section areaa after you beat the game go all the way back,you talk to kabuto then he disappears then exit and go back and u can fight him a last time and you get a few new things, although im not sure what they are.  sorry if this has been posted before but thought i would post for those who are interested


----------



## Gazekage (Oct 6, 2004)

In the stadium where you do the minigames with Shikamuru and Gai, Ino is wandering about. I keep accepting her challenge but randomly failing, can't find a FAQ which details the conditions of her match, does anyone have a clue what i have to do?

cheers


----------



## Nero inactive (Oct 6, 2004)

Ah, Ino, had trouble with that too.. You have to keep pressing the O to hit, you can't stop for just one second or two almost.. Even if she is nowhere near you just keep punching the air until she comes near.. Naruto is a good choice here I found.. You should have time to do a super I think.


----------



## Nero inactive (Oct 6, 2004)

That is correct.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 6, 2004)

there's a funny thing i noticed on the game... on the opening sequence they show the sound ninjas like they are playable or maybe part of the game ... maybe they are hidden somehow...anyone hav notice ar even heard something about this?


----------



## Zoy (Oct 6, 2004)

They give items to Orochimaru.


----------



## Gazekage (Oct 7, 2004)

Help required again ><

I'm on part 4 of the story, i just beat Naruto in the Naruto vs. Naruto fight, i then went to the orange marker on the map to speak to neji and ...well thats it..i cant find anywhere else to go or anything to do.


Any ideas?


----------



## booboi (Oct 8, 2004)

i am doing the missions now..just wondering how can i beat ten ten with using just items?..i bought some items but i dont know how to activate it during the battle


----------



## Zeeph (Oct 8, 2004)

booboi said:
			
		

> i am doing the missions now..just wondering how can i beat ten ten with using just items?..i bought some items but i dont know how to activate it during the battle



Go to the menu during a battle. It's the 4th from the right, I think.


----------



## booboi (Oct 8, 2004)

sorry again, but i am facing gai sensei for a C-rank mission..i have to
 - Win
- Must beat Gai on the Air - No Ground Attacks
- No Special Attacks
does anyone know the moves for an air attack?


----------



## Zeeph (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmm. It seems people aren't answering other people's questions, just ask questions. This is a _help_ thread, not a complaint thread.


----------



## uzamaki naruto (Oct 9, 2004)

i won the game already itachi lvl 3 power move is so cool and naruto too


----------



## Uchiha_Itachi (Oct 9, 2004)

wow i just found out that there r more jutsus on this game than i thought... i took 3hrs to finish it and i was quite disapointed... but now iam happy again... XD
On the power up screen, if u push /\ u will go to a screen where u can change the up up O jutsu and the down down O! =D


----------



## swymaboi (Oct 9, 2004)

Gamefaqs.com

then search for Naruto

it has a walkthrough already
and codes


----------



## [c]hidori (Oct 10, 2004)

nvm452 said:
			
		

> When i walk to the back of the memorial stone... kakashi sasuke and sakura stand there... when i talk to kakashi i have to battle sakura...
> I beat the crap out of her but somehow i don't win.
> What's the special thing i need to do to win that battle?



i am stuck here too
can somebody help?


----------



## [c]hidori (Oct 12, 2004)

[c]hidori said:
			
		

> i am stuck here too
> can somebody help?



nevermind
i made a thread, it got dumped in the trash can, told me to post here, yet i got no response... i figured it out tho thx


----------



## Buck (Oct 12, 2004)

booboi said:
			
		

> sorry again, but i am facing gai sensei for a C-rank mission..i have to
> - Win
> - Must beat Gai on the Air - No Ground Attacks
> - No Special Attacks
> does anyone know the moves for an air attack?



for air attack combo's just do the quick dash air move. the one it does when your like holding foward and you press "x, x" it can also deflect shirukens after you do the quick dash move keep pressing circle you should get a combo done like that...


----------



## [c]hidori (Oct 12, 2004)

i have a question

if i didnt get the gai suit in chp2, is it possible to get it in the end or do i have to play the game again?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2004)

[c]hidori said:
			
		

> i have a question
> 
> if i didnt get the gai suit in chp2, is it possible to get it in the end or do i have to play the game again?



dont you have to play guy his mini games??? to get the suit?
so you have probably have to start again...


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 13, 2004)

There are _no_ "now or never" scenarios. There's nothing that you can only get at one point in the game, and cannot go back to once you've completed Story Mode.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2004)

can someone help me i beat frekin guy sensei at his mini games like frekin 8 time and all he give me is i think money or points... 
what should i do? to get the naruto with rock lee's out fit?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2004)

im also stuck on the part where you fight sakura... i have no clue what to do
i noe 1 of them is to waste the time and the other one i dont noe...


----------



## [c]hidori (Oct 14, 2004)

Buck said:
			
		

> can someone help me i beat frekin guy sensei at his mini games like frekin 8 time and all he give me is i think money or points...
> what should i do? to get the naruto with rock lee's out fit?



which fight w gai are u talking abt
if ur talking abt the one where u meet him @ the swamp area to fight him and get naruto in lee suit, u have to do the replacement technique 3 times before u beat him

push the blk button and transform behind him thing


----------



## [c]hidori (Oct 14, 2004)

booboi said:
			
		

> i am doing the missions now..just wondering how can i beat ten ten with using just items?..i bought some items but i dont know how to activate it during the battle



items work, and also the dash works... all i did was keep using the dash and random items until time runs out

as long as your hp is higher then hers u win


----------



## Andrios (Oct 14, 2004)

hey ppl i got the game a couple of days ago, And im done with the story mode.
Now im workn on the mission=) im at the C mission were im fighting hinata. 
My objective is to do Ou uchi 3 times(whatever that is)
Well. I cant find out how i do ou uchi iv checkd the faqs everything..
first of all i get close to the enemy and press: back+O then i throw hinata in the air. 
heres the part that i cant figure out. iv tryed pressing up+O like the faq tells me to do.
it says i need to press the button where hinata is flying and she is flying up.
uhh.. anyone knows how ya do Ou uchi.. if anyone do please explain a little detaild^^
ty


----------



## JonnyCake (Oct 14, 2004)

This game is awesome, I have lack of money as of right now so I need to save some up and get a job then I will be buying this game.


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm this has gotten stickied since I started it... 

 Anyhow how do you do missions, I mean actually attempt them inside Storymode?


----------



## Andrios (Oct 14, 2004)

hmm.. I wonder how i use ou uchi?????
i really wonder.. 


inside the story mode acces the menu by clikn triangle then choose the 3 option from the top.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 14, 2004)

Quotes from Yukimura's FAQ on GameFAQs:-



> - Oi Uchi: (Oiuchi) Kawarimi Throw Sequence. When you throw your opponent or when you finish a combo, if you press the direction in which the opponent is flying to plus Circle, a Kawarimi Throw Sequence will start. Pressing the direction that would point to the Opponent's Back + Circle at the right time will cause your character to Kawarimi Behind it. If your opponent fails to perform the same thing against you, you'll win the Throw Sequence and hit him onto the ground. If he succeds, you'll have to press the direction + circle again, and so on and so forth. With each successful Kawarimi, the speed will increase.


----------



## Hokage17b (Oct 14, 2004)

*A few questions*

Hey all, Ive read a couple of faqs/guides and forums, but still have these general questions:

1. How far does the story go with respect to the anime?  Since it didnt start until episode 50+, am I going to get spoilers in the game past episode 104?

2. When you add or change new jutsus, are these always changeable, or do you make permanent decisions when you modify them?  And when you give someone a new jutsu, does this prevent another character from getting or using it?

3. Although I read you can pay Tsunade to partially redistribute the attributes that you increase for your RPG characters, is this either so inefficient or restrictive that you really do need to pay attention and get it mostly right the first time?

4. Do you need to change those stats to get thru story mode realistically, or can you just fool around with adding points and jutsus later?

5. When you buy items, are they one time use items, like when you get items from support characters, or is it stuff you get to reuse and keep?

6. What are the scrolls that appear over your head in battle?  I would have thought this would be in the faqs but maybe i missed it.

Thanks for any help on these, really enjoying the game so far, but pretty new and of course a hair lost in translation


----------



## Gazekage (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone could help me I'd be pretty grateful here, no FAQ will explain how to get past the part I'm stuck on.


I've beaten Naruto in the Naruto vs. Naruto fight in stage 4 of the game and I've spoken to Neiji and Sakura. 

The next fight is Kakashi vs. Kabuto but i just can't find out how to get to it. No waypoint markers appear on my map...where do i go and what do i do?


Cheers for any help anyone can offer me

Gaz


----------



## Buck (Oct 17, 2004)

Gazekage said:
			
		

> If anyone could help me I'd be pretty grateful here, no FAQ will explain how to get past the part I'm stuck on.
> 
> 
> I've beaten Naruto in the Naruto vs. Naruto fight in stage 4 of the game and I've spoken to Neiji and Sakura.
> ...



you have to go to that place where the elevator is next to the chunnin exam

and to beat him you have to end it with the 3rd special (chidori) 

stratedgy keep knocking him out until  he has orange health and then do the special... or just do special once kick his put til he has low hp using his moves wait a bit charge your chakara and kill him..


----------



## Buck (Oct 17, 2004)

I JUST BEATH NARUTO 2 and i unlocked everyone except naruto with lee's costume and hinta in the hyuga clothes


----------



## Buck (Oct 17, 2004)

can someone help me i can't use kyubi naruto in the game for some reason (story mode) but i can use him vs mode... is it suppose to be like that
and can someone tell me how i unlock hinta successor and naruto with rock lee's clothes.


----------



## Shuyin (Oct 19, 2004)

damn people never look at the first couple of pages man take time to read something sheez..

for youre 1st question : yes you can only use kyuubi naruto in story mode when you are forced to fight with him..(so only the last fight that is)

and for youre second question:
Oshiro said it:


> Naruto: Rock Lee Suit (rock lee + naruto moves)
> Sucessor Hinata (powered up neji moves w/hinata & instant byakugan)
> 
> ? Naruto (Lee Suit Version) :
> ...


----------



## pockets (Oct 20, 2004)

Does Anyone know how to get more jutsus that you can customize your player with?  I've only go the jutsus of kabuto, rock lee, Gaara and Orochimaru.... i think thats it....
It's really fun seeing Gaara doing kabuto's sleep jutsu, and rock lees Konoha Whirlwhind attack.... but i was hoping to see him do others as well.......


----------



## Buck (Oct 20, 2004)

pockets said:
			
		

> Does Anyone know how to get more jutsus that you can customize your player with?  I've only go the jutsus of kabuto, rock lee, Gaara and Orochimaru.... i think thats it....
> It's really fun seeing Gaara doing kabuto's sleep jutsu, and rock lees Konoha Whirlwhind attack.... but i was hoping to see him do others as well.......



i think you get them in the game (story mode) press triangle and go to the options where you can add stats


----------



## Zeeph (Oct 21, 2004)

Hokage17b said:
			
		

> Hey all, Ive read a couple of faqs/guides and forums, but still have these general questions:
> 
> 1. How far does the story go with respect to the anime?  Since it didnt start until episode 50+, am I going to get spoilers in the game past episode 104?
> 
> ...



1. The story ends on about episode 100.

2. No, any characters can equip those jutsus whenever they want.

3. Well, it costs quite a lot of money so you should definitely get it right the first time.

4. You can do it later.

5. In battle? They disappear after battle if you don't use them.

6. You need 1 of these scrolls on every map, it's an S rank mission.


----------



## Hokage17b (Oct 21, 2004)

You rule Zeeph, I noticed you are one of the only people who actually replied with answers in this whole thread.    

Of course I've figured most of this out by now, but I finally understand the deal with the scrolls thanks.  I knew about the S rank mission with the scrolls, but I was confused when they appeared because they look a bit like the items or status indicators.

Okay, new question for anyone:  After beating story mode, how do you get into "free walking mode" for a specific chapter (like if you wanted to go back to complete the chapter 4 window Shikamaru side quest)?  Seems like you are in chapter 1 by default, and the new option to zip around the chapters and subchapters seems to only offer replaying scenes and refighting battles before bringing you right back to the chapter menu.  I'm guessing it's simple but I can't figure it out.  Luckily I completed most of the quests along the way.


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 23, 2004)

doing some B missions and i'm stuck at Vs. Shizune. It says in a FAQ Yukimura wrote:

- Win (By K.O or Time Over)
- Do Kawarimi 3 times
- Player must stand on Water for 60 Seconds

Now, the 60 seconds no problem, kawarimi 3 times, no problem. The problem is something's wrong. I've tried doing the kawarimi more than three times and i've tried ONLY three times, still i seem to lose. Every try has been a Time Over, it's not like i have a timer next to me :>
Final note, if it's for any use the top text says i failed something (the bottom has to be the water thingy as one time the kawarimi seemed to work and the K.O, just that i accidently beat Shizune too early)
Could someone please help me here?


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 23, 2004)

Hokage17b said:
			
		

> Okay, new question for anyone:  After beating story mode, how do you get into "free walking mode" for a specific chapter (like if you wanted to go back to complete the chapter 4 window Shikamaru side quest)?  Seems like you are in chapter 1 by default, and the new option to zip around the chapters and subchapters seems to only offer replaying scenes and refighting battles before bringing you right back to the chapter menu.  I'm guessing it's simple but I can't figure it out.  Luckily I completed most of the quests along the way.



The option to move around at any chapter after beating the game is just a rumour, it doesn't exist.


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 23, 2004)

Buck said:
			
		

> you have to go to that place where the elevator is next to the chunnin exam
> 
> and to beat him you have to end it with the 3rd special (chidori)
> 
> stratedgy keep knocking him out until  he has orange health and then do the special... or just do special once kick his put til he has low hp using his moves wait a bit charge your chakara and kill him..



actually you're supposed to get a scroll behind the grave. "Talk" to the grave just a little to the left, on the grave. After that you're able to go to the elevator.


----------



## Zeeph (Oct 23, 2004)

runcrantz said:
			
		

> doing some B missions and i'm stuck at Vs. Shizune. It says in a FAQ Yukimura wrote:
> 
> - Win (By K.O or Time Over)
> - Do Kawarimi 3 times
> ...



What...? 

Doing Kawarimi takes less than a second, and you have 99 seconds to pull it off... how can it be a time over? 0_0



			
				Hokage17b said:
			
		

> Okay, new question for anyone: After beating story mode, how do you get into "free walking mode" for a specific chapter (like if you wanted to go back to complete the chapter 4 window Shikamaru side quest)? Seems like you are in chapter 1 by default, and the new option to zip around the chapters and subchapters seems to only offer replaying scenes and refighting battles before bringing you right back to the chapter menu. I'm guessing it's simple but I can't figure it out. Luckily I completed most of the quests along the way.



I agree with runcrantz. If you wanna do it all over again, then you'll have to start a new game. No other choice.


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 23, 2004)

Zeeph said:
			
		

> What...?
> 
> Doing Kawarimi takes less than a second, and you have 99 seconds to pull it off... how can it be a time over? 0_0



ok, lets try to read this again... 
- Win (By K.O or Time Over)
- Do Kawarimi 3 times
- Player must stand on Water for 60 Seconds

let's put it in bold just in case.

- Win (By K.O or Time Over)
- Do Kawarimi 3 times
- *Player must stand on Water for 60 Seconds*

the kawarimi is kind of automated as i have to block, dodge and jump around to avoid Shizune, since i have to stand there for 60 seconds, and i take it litterally stand ON the water. As it's destinded for Shizune to hit me a few times it's also destinded for me to lose some time, winning by time over is my sort of guarantee i got the full time. Anything i'm doing wrong? (using kakashi as he among other few can heal himself.. oh, which character heal most quickly? or is it same for everyone? seems healing is the same pace even by upgrading the stats)


----------



## Hokage17b (Oct 23, 2004)

Maybe this will help you clarify the 60 second issue and figure out which condition is not being met. Watch for the confirmation.

Section below from Basel's Mission Guide:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Mission B-18
===========
Vs. Shizune
-Win
-Do Kawarimi 3 times
-You must stand on water for 60 Seconds

  Itachi is cool here.

Kawarimi her attacks first then do his level 2 super but do not follow up.
Stand on the water and charge your chakra as long as you like.

After 60 seconds (overall), a confirmation will pop up. Now you can kill her
with this so cold fella. ^_^
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Koitzu (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I was wondering if there're few persons interested in a patch's making, this patch will translate the game in english...for that I need some helpers (translators, ps2 files tweaker, photoshop skills)

I can convert all the PS2 files for the helpers then you can edit the images/text to translate it in english...

If you are interested please send me a PM or add me on MSN...

PS: you will need a modchip if you want to run the patched game.


----------



## Matti (Oct 26, 2004)

Can i get the Taijutsu Naruto and the Special Hinata if i have cleared the stiory mode?
I dont have them yet, what should i do?


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 26, 2004)

SasukeXHinata C2 group is a great site, if not the best of all walkthrough/faq sites. this one is found in yukimuras guide.



> +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
> [S015]+-+-+-+-+ How to Obtain Naruto (Aoi Majuu) and Hinata (Souke) +-+-+-+-+
> +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
> 
> ...



Now for my problem. 

This A rank mission is KILLING me, the only one i have left too

Mission A-6
Vs. Orochimaru
- Win
- Enemy has increased Defense Status
- Beat him within 30 Game Seconds
- Do Oiuchi 6 times (Kawarimi Throw Sequence)

my record is 3 oiuchi in 30 seconds, why? cuz orochimaru is a kawarimi, cancel and block bitch. I'd love some tips :/

tried various characters, my most upgraded is Kakashi, almost full too 
doesn't really help. Tried itachi, using his 2nd special and entering slowmo. hell that didn't really help much. 1. somehow harder and 2. orochimaru is still as fast \o.O/
Tried using characters that does the oiuchi upwards (as if the throw is too short he won't enter oiuchi... fucking trees ^__^) it was a tiny winy easier, still i haven't been able to do it more than three times *sigh*

i really need a strategy here please. cya later

(btw, i'm working on my own naruto 2 guide, since i prefer walkthrough over FAQ's, as yukimuras is. and i've implented decent helpfull strategies for the harder fights and i even have menu translations in "screenshots view", yes i am a no life. still not sure if i'll release it later though, even though it's practically finnished)


----------



## pockets (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes I know you can change them using the customize menu, but how do you get each individual Jutsu?  can I eventually use every characters jutsu or only a select few?  can someone post a list of the jutsus i can get and how?


----------



## pockets (Oct 27, 2004)

Can anyone give me a translated list of the missions?  I know its a lot of work, but I cant access game sites from this PC.  PLEASE!


----------



## Hokage17b (Oct 27, 2004)

pockets said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a translated list of the missions?  I know its a lot of work, but I cant access game sites from this PC.  PLEASE!




What do you mean you can't access game sites?  If you can get to this forum, you can get to gamefaqs??

Anyway, if for some reason you truly cannot get to Yuki's FAQ linked above which includes details for both your obtaining Jutsu questions and your Mission translations, pm me, and I'll send you a text paste of that info.

The short answer is that you can "obtain" or unlock MOST of the jutsus in the game for use with MOST playable characters.  Meaning that with a few exceptions like Lee who can only use taij, you can equip the jutsu you want on the character you want once you do the necessary unlock which works just like the missions (e.g., you have to beat the right opponent with the right battle conditions in a certain sequence - all laid out in the faqs).


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 28, 2004)

Hokage17b said:
			
		

> What do you mean you can't access game sites?  If you can get to this forum, you can get to gamefaqs??
> 
> Anyway, if for some reason you truly cannot get to Yuki's FAQ linked above which includes details for both your obtaining Jutsu questions and your Mission translations, pm me, and I'll send you a text paste of that info.
> 
> The short answer is that you can "obtain" or unlock MOST of the jutsus in the game for use with MOST playable characters.  Meaning that with a few exceptions like Lee who can only use taij, you can equip the jutsu you want on the character you want once you do the necessary unlock which works just like the missions (e.g., you have to beat the right opponent with the right battle conditions in a certain sequence - all laid out in the faqs).



actually yuki hasn't translated the S-missions, so i used another guide. 
yo pockets, iCopy's gallery

and for the s-missions i reccomend iCopy's gallery

back to me now plz? ^_^


----------



## Inactive Kiba (Oct 28, 2004)

do you need a japanese memory card because i can't seem to save my stuff 



edit: nvm i figured it out


----------



## runcrantz (Oct 31, 2004)

well, killing oro wouldn't be that difficult as after 6 throw's he's destined to have VERY little hp left, but since he's blocking and being a bitch and throwing me before i can throw him and him doing kawarimi when i throw and i doing kawarimi when he throws... 30 seconds is just not enough


----------



## pockets (Nov 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with gathering the jutsus.  I've tried to get all the jutsus according to the gamefaqs guide, and as helpful as it was, there are still some i couldnt find.  One of them being the one i want the most Itachi's.  he's not on the roof where he's supposed to be even after i beat kisame.  niether is ten ten and i never got her second jutsu so that might be why, but i could never find her to get the 2nd jutsu.  Still i am also missing Hinata's because i've never seen her on the bridge, ever, any of them.  and the last one that i really want is the chidori from anbu kakashi, but i cant find him at the hotsprings either.  so i thought "hey, its probably because i put in the cheat code to get every character"  so i started all over again.  this time i followed the guide, and a couple of hours later I beat it again, but so far no luck.  I've gathered almost all of the jutsus I'm getting zabuzas at this moment and i know that you cant get kisame's without that and you cant get itachis without that but i've still not gotten hinata or ten ten or kakashi or Gai (hes never challanged me to a fight) why?  can someone help me? Please?


----------



## pockets (Nov 4, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with gathering the jutsus. I've tried to get all the jutsus according to the gamefaqs guide, and as helpful as it was, there are still some i couldnt find. One of them being the one i want the most Itachi's. he's not on the roof where he's supposed to be even after i beat kisame. niether is ten ten and i never got her second jutsu so that might be why, but i could never find her to get the 2nd jutsu. Still i am also missing Hinata's because i've never seen her on the bridge, ever, any of them. and the last one that i really want is the chidori from anbu kakashi, but i cant find him at the hotsprings either. so i thought "hey, its probably because i put in the cheat code to get every character" so i started all over again. this time i followed the guide, and a couple of hours later I beat it again, but so far no luck. I've gathered almost all of the jutsus I'm getting zabuzas at this moment and i know that you cant get kisame's without that and you cant get itachis without that but i've still not gotten hinata or ten ten or kakashi or Gai (hes never challanged me to a fight) why? can someone help me? Please?


----------



## Hokage17b (Nov 4, 2004)

runcrantz said:
			
		

> well, killing oro wouldn't be that difficult as after 6 throw's he's destined to have VERY little hp left, but since he's blocking and being a bitch and throwing me before i can throw him and him doing kawarimi when i throw and i doing kawarimi when he throws... 30 seconds is just not enough




Okay, I remembered having more trouble finishing him off than getting the 6 throws off.  Anyway, try this if you're still having trouble...

Suggested with Kakashi.  Get 3-4 throw sequences done by (importantly) doing a dashing air throw - if he snags you just do kawamari and then throw him.  Then do a lvl 3 super which should take off about the right amount of health and leave you with good speed and attack power to get the last 2-3 throws off.  

I just tested this and was able to do it within like 3 tries (with an unmodified Kakashi).  I suggest the super in the middle to minimize CPU cheapness.  Most important is pick someone with a good dashing air throw so you can save time by dashing and not running around getting in position.  The guy who chose Lee might have managed it but I'm not even sure Lee has a possible air attack to air throw sequence, though I agree speed is helpful.


----------



## SyaringanKakashi (Nov 5, 2004)

if any wants combo vids or cancle help vids you should go to my post

the person who runs the site made some get vids on how to bring your game up a little bit high. the music to the vids are hot too. the music to the combo vid is the best.


----------



## Rikomaru (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a question about the Rpg-Mode. Where can i train a certain charakter
beside Naruto as example Kisame when i want to train him where should I go to find someone who wants to fighting me? Kinda hard to understand huh?


----------



## pockets (Nov 10, 2004)

To gain experience points for characters other than Naruto, I just do some of the missions.  There you find and fight other people under certain circumstances, and gain a certain amount of experience points depending on the dificulty of the mission.


----------



## Rikomaru (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for quick answer ^-^ and one more question what is the best method
to make  a cancel hit i try to beat Kisame and obatain his jutsu but these cancel hit are hard to do

Edit: Ok I have beat him with the 3 cancel thing here my Tactic:
First earn so much money how possible then buy this items that makes the enemy slower you may need many of them because it could  not work on the first time.Then choose  a fast charakter (I have choose Haku with level 1 speed ).And start the figt get first the Items that makes slower and throw it on Kisame walk to him and if he want to grab you then make a grab too. Then maybe you get a cancel hit do it 3 times  and beat the hell out of him. And if you still lose Try to get Fortuna as you best friend or Girlfriend  ^-^


----------



## L. Lawliet inactive (Nov 16, 2004)

its fang said:
			
		

> i would use alcohol 120%.
> 
> 1) unrar the iso
> 2) open alcohol 120%
> ...


I was wondering if the game is supposed to be burned on a CD-ROM or DVD-ROM, since it says both in this post?

Sorry if it is old news.  I just wanted to see what it is like before deciding between this or the GameCube Naruto GNT3.


----------



## Dave86 (Nov 20, 2004)

its a DVD as it is almost 1.1gig( a CD only fits 700MB ^_^)


----------



## Gaara[ i ] (Nov 22, 2004)

Question about the replacement technique

Well I see the COM use the replacement technique right when i just hit him and when I throw him/hit him in the air I use the  cut sequence where you go behind them and punch/kick them in the back the COM also did a replacement technique right when i was about to hit. 

Does anyone know how to use the replacement technique at the right time to counter hits. I always activate this technique on random


----------



## ogionthesquire (Nov 23, 2004)

ok guys heres the deal go to game faqs then the  ps2 section  then the action section then find naruto 2 it has everything you guys need trust me took me about 5 hours to beat the game with this and i completed it 100% its easy guys with this trust me ok well if anyone needs help just pm me


----------



## ogionthesquire (Nov 23, 2004)

> "Question about the replacement technique
> 
> Well I see the COM use the replacement technique right when i just hit him and when I throw him/hit him in the air I use the cut sequence where you go behind them and punch/kick them in the back the COM also did a replacement technique right when i was about to hit.
> 
> Does anyone know how to use the replacement technique at the right time to counter hits. I always activate this technique on random"



its very simple just press the black button in the  direction of when he attacks you so if he comes at you from the left  press L2 if he comes from you at right press r2 i usually get it always but it has to be as they begin the attack got it o and i ues gaara to whoever says he is slow is very wrong i can beat ANYONE with gaara 
ok well im out toodles


----------



## ogionthesquire (Dec 2, 2004)

you can use either mod chip or magic slide which i have heh but you could buy a japanese ps2 but that costs more money than both thores options heh


----------



## Rekka (Dec 2, 2004)

ogionthesquire said:
			
		

> you can use either mod chip or magic slide which i have heh but you could buy a japanese ps2 but that costs more money than both thores options heh



thanks a bunch ^ ^ that helps


----------



## JotenksX (Dec 9, 2004)

Can someone help me with the link to the game cause the ones on Suprnova.org dont really work   and i know my sister isn't doin anything about it..>_> but tryin so im goin to do it myself so...anyway got a link?


----------



## the_real_sasuke (Dec 12, 2004)

where can i buy this game i am from norway?


----------



## JotenksX (Dec 16, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get an emulator to play N2 for ps2? i've tried to find one that worked but i cant?


----------



## ogionthesquire (Dec 17, 2004)

JotenksX said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can get an emulator to play N2 for ps2? i've tried to find one that worked but i cant?


emulators dont work unless they are japanese emulators and you have a japanese drive for your pc heh so i dont think you wanna go down that road heh


----------



## Tskinikawatte (Dec 20, 2004)

uhhh.... how do you perform a cancel move? (It's for those mission with Jiraiya, etc.) (Not the kawarimi no jutsu.)


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 25, 2004)

Question for PS2 users:  What mod 'device' do you guys use?  I've seen this Slide card & swap magic  but I also know that people use the old method of popping open their PS2 and soldering things.... What do you guys use?


----------



## UltraJounin (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anybody know what all the items are? For instance in the store and in fights. What do they all do?  If someone could post a description of the item "bad with yelllow ball = chakra" would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone here have any really good combos for Sasuke in this game at all? I kinda figure this would be a good post since this IS a help thread.


----------



## purplecharm (Feb 11, 2005)

Can't you make this kind of thread for Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 for Game Cube one?


----------



## Charlie_K (Feb 15, 2005)

hey guys, want to know a good move as haku?
it's called stairway to heaven and once you practice your dash and throw then you can master it easy.
you need to be haku in your character selection. to do stairway to heaven is easy enough. press X 3 times to do a dash into your opponant, then press the opposite direcion and O and haku will flip them in the air, then just keep repeating that procces each time and haku with do a combo kicking the opponant higher until they reach the invisible ceiling. time it well and hope they dont use kawarimi on you and it will work fine.
its good to impress friends too, and annoy them if they're amateurs at the game.


----------



## nejix13 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hmm, well i just bought this game a couple days ago,and I was wondering.

How do you tell what jutsu you're equipping to your character?


----------



## TTN (Mar 15, 2005)

I wrote them down on paper and it works fine for me. e.g. Japanese characters = Dynamic Entry.


----------



## Seiryuu (Mar 15, 2005)

Charlie_K said:
			
		

> hey guys, want to know a good move as haku?
> it's called stairway to heaven and once you practice your dash and throw then you can master it easy.
> you need to be haku in your character selection. to do stairway to heaven is easy enough. press X 3 times to do a dash into your opponant, then press the opposite direcion and O and haku will flip them in the air, then just keep repeating that procces each time and haku with do a combo kicking the opponant higher until they reach the invisible ceiling. time it well and hope they dont use kawarimi on you and it will work fine.
> its good to impress friends too, and annoy them if they're amateurs at the game.



I respect Rockman a lot since I saw the Stairway to Heaven. He really is a NH2 genius. ^^ Now he's developing a new cancel technique, and it's fantastic. I can only tell you that it's pretty different from all other cancels. And way more difficult to perform. =]


----------



## nxx (Mar 25, 2005)

come on guys help me out


----------



## Soulless (Mar 29, 2005)

just finish with lv3 spacial on ps2 is "/\ /\ /\ O" i dunno on pc


----------



## itachi-kun (Apr 9, 2005)

ermm could some one help me with the rock lee suit for naruto i dont know what to do!!! and if your buying a chip i would reccomend the messiah 2 its really good and hasnt 'broken my' ps2 for 2 years


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to help much but why don't u try out here

EDIT: Wait, here ya go:

~ Naruto (Konoha no Aoi Majuu Uzumaki Naruto) : 

First, you'll need to finish the game's Chapter 2 of the Story mode. Meaning
to say, you'll need to watch the End Credits first. You'll re appear at the
Ichiraku Ramen area. Here, talk to Hinata. Then go to the Chuunin Exam Stadium. 
Go to the far right of the Stage, you'll see Lee. Talk to him, accept his 
challenge and prepare to do some Push-Ups. After you are done, you'll get Lee's
Konoha Reppou (Here, you can also start getting Souke no Chi ni Mesametta 
Hinata, so make sure you read that guide as well NOW). After that, head over 
to the Training Area. You'll see Hinata, Sakura, Sasuke, Kakashi and Gai 
there. Talk to Gai to start the Hand-stand Minigame. After you win, you'll 
engage in one battle against him. After you win, you'll need to find Gai again 
in front of Ichiraku Ramen. He'll be walking around the area. Talk to him, and 
he'll tell you that you need to wear a certain suit... but he lost his spare 
one, so you will have to buy one yourself from a Merchant in Tanzakugai.
After talking with him, go to Tanzakugai-machi and buy a Might Suit 
("Maitoo Suutsu") from the man to the left of the Swamp entrance.
Head back to Konoha and meet up again with Gai at Ichiraku Ramen, and 
he'll tell you to try the Might Suit on. When asked, select "Yes" ("Hai").
After the talk, he'll tell you to go to the "Secret Training Spot".
Go back to Tanzakugai-machi, and from there, head to the Plains 
(The Swamp one...) Beat the Pose minigame, then beat Gai.

Gai's Winning Conditions:
- Win
- Do Kawarimi 3 times
- Enemy has increased Speed status
- Enemy has increased Attack status

After that, you should obtain "Konoha no Aoi Majuu Uzumaki Naruto".


----------



## itachi-kun (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## Cell_Shaded (Apr 27, 2005)

Stupid question but how dow I do Kawirami thing. I am fighting against Sakura and it says I need to do 3 Kawirami things but I dont know what they are. Are they where you teleport behind them after a combo and hit them in a cutscene type of thing, or is it just teleport behind them during normal gameplay? 

Also has anyone got any techniques for button bashing, like for ultimates etc, because I really suck at them. 

Thanks

EDIT:- One more thing, does anyone know if you can change the BGM for the stages you fight on in vs mode? Because I really want to play with the hokage vs orochimaru music. I mean when you fight with orochimaru on the roof tops you have that music on, so its in the game, but is there a way I can play that music in vs mode??


----------



## Cell_Shaded (Apr 28, 2005)

Right I found out about my above post but I am stuck now after I have just used Kakashi and am back to naruto. I spoke to tenten and have been to the swamps bought the item spoke to tenten again and then the walkthrough says I have to find hinita but I cant find her. Where the hell is she? I am in the Hotsprings after just talking to tenten and got the jutsu or whatever off her, and the walkthrough says I have to exit throught the west and cross the bridge to the east but that takes me back to the hotsprings. I have checked everywhere for Hinata but can't find her. Could someone help me here please. 

Thanks


----------



## Demon Fox (Apr 29, 2005)

Blah...I saw the computer did a Rasengan and I'm wondering how to do it? If it's already mentioned, sorry cause I can't be bothered to read the whole posts.


----------



## Ken_shiro (Apr 30, 2005)

is there anywhere i can get this game online


----------



## ANBU23 (May 9, 2005)

I would like to know where i can get the music of this game onto my computer, or whether i could somehow record the music from the ps2 onto my computer? thanks if anyone can help


----------



## nakasong (May 15, 2005)

will naruto games out on PSP and computer or not ????


----------



## Defenderx2 (May 16, 2005)

*Summons in Naruto: Narutimate Hero 2*

Hey everyone, I've been looking around online for an answer to this, but haven't been able to find it.  
In Naruto: Narutimate Hero 2, sometimes a creature summon will appear mid-match and if you hit them, they'll start flying around the screen and attacking the players.  I've seen it with Gai's turtle and Pakkun, and even one of the small frogs that Naruto summons (Gamakichi?).  Each does a different attack and they're hilarious to watch, esp the turtle.  
Does anyone know how/why they appear?  Is it an item that I'm throwing?  Is it something to do with the background?


----------



## itachidattebayo (May 24, 2005)

Konoha-Rookies said:
			
		

> how do u beat orochimaru in narutimet hero 2??? wen ur using sarutobi?
> 
> any 1 kno? i can beat him but wen i do it says fail ,do i hav to do sumthing to beat him?? summon genma??use the forbidden jutsu? i used both in 1 match but still didint work o.0



pwned him until he has only about 30% health left and run around and charge ur chakra to level 3 by holding Down......then distance urself about 10 cm or 8cm away from him, activate ur Chakra to Level 3 (Press "Triangle" 3 times) and activate it by pressing Circle to use ur LV 3 Ougi Shiki Fuujin.....if this fails, try it again until u get the Ougi done on him.......u MUST win by doing a LV3 on him.....this is da match conditions.!!!!!!


----------



## itachidattebayo (May 24, 2005)

Defenderx2 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I've been looking around online for an answer to this, but haven't been able to find it.
> In Naruto: Narutimate Hero 2, sometimes a creature summon will appear mid-match and if you hit them, they'll start flying around the screen and attacking the players.  I've seen it with Gai's turtle and Pakkun, and even one of the small frogs that Naruto summons (Gamakichi?).  Each does a different attack and they're hilarious to watch, esp the turtle.
> Does anyone know how/why they appear?  Is it an item that I'm throwing?  Is it something to do with the background?




Its a Random encounter and certain place have different summons.....of course u can set its no of encounters to frequently but it can only be set in the VS mode


----------



## itachidattebayo (May 24, 2005)

Demon Fox said:
			
		

> Blah...I saw the computer did a Rasengan and I'm wondering how to do it? If it's already mentioned, sorry cause I can't be bothered to read the whole posts.



Ok im not showing off here but i really played this game for a long time already.......Rasengan can only be done by Jiraiya and Naruto LV 3 Ougi and Jiraiya move set......when using Jiraiya......press circle-foward-circle x2 to use it but u must connect to da opponent and u will hit him a few before u do a Rasengan on him......it does a lot of damage for a non-jutsu move set......


----------



## khronomancer (May 27, 2005)

Currently I'm playing the NH2 for the PS2 and this is my second time through and I have not been able to get Hinata's equippable jutsus (herbs and such) and the walkthrough at gamefaqs isn't specific enough for me--I'm THAT dense-- so please help by posting step by step instructions.

Thanks very much


----------



## nejihyuuga123 (Jun 3, 2005)

you can get a harddrive for you ps2 and get a hdloader to play naruto on your ps2 like I did.


----------



## khronomancer (Jun 6, 2005)

. . . ano. . . I already have the game. . . I just need help on a certain part of it 
(see above)


----------



## 0621 (Jun 12, 2005)

khronomancer said:
			
		

> Currently I'm playing the NH2 for the PS2 and this is my second time through and I have not been able to get Hinata's equippable jutsus (herbs and such) and the walkthrough at gamefaqs isn't specific enough for me--I'm THAT dense-- so please help by posting step by step instructions.
> 
> Thanks very much


Herb no 1 = Forest of Death(If you are at chapter 2, you should see Genma there, it's somewhere near him)
Herb no 2 = Hokage's Mountain(Plant at the right side of the screen)
Herb no 3 = Zabuza's home(Near the Grass at the right side of the screen)

This will unlock one of her jutsus

Now, you will have to fight Hinata for her other jutsu, the conditions are...

1.Win(duh)
2.You have full chakra
3.You have 80% or more by the time the match is over.


----------



## khronomancer (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for the help 

now I need to know how to initialize the herb finding. . like when do I talk to  her and when does she ask

I've tried doing it during chapters 2 and 3 but she just says something like "Ano. . . eto . .  nandemonai" and ends the conversation


----------



## khronomancer (Jun 16, 2005)

Kyoji_kozo said:
			
		

> To khronomancer: I'm not that good w/ japanese... but I think that "Ano" is "Um..." and "eto" I'm not sure of. it might be "into" or "the". Again, I'm not quite sure. I saw "eto" in a song before, so I'm just guessing. and "nande" would mean "why", right? But since the word runs together, I'm not entirely sure...



Thanks for the help, but I'm actually really good in japanese it is basically "um. . um. .  nothing" 

I just wanted to find out how to make her start the mission request. 

Again thanks for the attempted help!


----------



## kamuisam (Jul 7, 2006)

Did this website have any translation of the game Narutimett Hero I,II or III for ps2? Or maybe someone know where I can find it.  Thanks for the help.

for Brazilian-Baka...

Meu Brasil, Brasileiro...


----------



## shinobimaster8552 (Jul 14, 2007)

hi i am stuck on the D rank mission the 1 that is tug of war on the bridge facing haku and what is an oiuchi????  how do i hit him 4 times after he is defeated????????????????????


----------

